

Seabed tracks suggest new origin of animal life - Shamiq
http://www.nature.com/news/2008/081120/full/news.2008.1242.html?s=hacker_news

======
Shamiq
I changed the URL to have a ?s=hacker_news

I wonder how it'll register with their tracking software.

